# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الديار الزرقاء والفرح العارم بهزيمة المنتخب

## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا الفرح المبالغ بهزيمة منتخب البلد يا اهل الهلال ؟؟؟؟

اهل الهلال نازلين شماته وتريقه فى المنتخب القومى لهزيمته بالاربعة بالرغم من ان فريقهم انهزم بالاربعة قبل ايام وكلهم اجمعوا ان الهزيمة عابرة ويؤكدون على التعويض والسبب اعلام الفول وكتاب الغفلة الذين تنادو بتجريم المدرب مازدا لانه قام باختيار هيثم لكلية المنتخب وتناسو ان مازدا اختار هيثم الموسم الماضى من منازلهم اى بدون مشاركات محلية بقرار من ادارة ناديهم .


يطلقون على النادى نادى الوطنية ويشمتون فى منتخب الوطن !!! هل هذه وطنية ام الحقد المستمد من كتاب الزمن الاغبر ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*لا عليك. 
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح. 
يا عزيزي عشان كده نحن مريخاب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

لا عليك. 
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح. 
يا عزيزي عشان كده نحن مريخاب.




كفيت ووفيت الحبيب ابو جالا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ماتت الوطنية وماتت الغيرة على الوطن العليل
ويا حليل الزمن الجميل
ويا حليل الشعب الأصيل
ويا ضياع ابناء هذا الجيل

*

----------

